

In a city that plays it safe, incubator has a tough job - drm237
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2008/06/01/in_a_city_that_plays_it_safe_incubator_has_a_tough_job/?p1=Well_MostPop_Emailed5

======
tptacek
In this article, Graham says "about 85 percent of the companies eventually
receive further funding". Elsewhere, on this message board, he has put the
number closer to 1 in 8. In 5 minutes of Google searching, the best I came up
with was:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=145760>

Which says (non-authoritatively, and in paraphrase) "50% of the minority of
companies that we fund that want VC score it".

I'm sure there's a semantic thing going on here that reconciles these figures,
but I'm wondering what it is.

~~~
cperciva
_I'm sure there's a semantic thing going on here that reconciles these
figures, but I'm wondering what it is._

"receive further funding" != "get VC".

Most YC companies get their further funding from sources other than VCs -- as
pg points out in the comment you linked to, most of them go with angels.

~~~
tptacek
You're probably right, but an angel offers a 6-12 month runway, and YC has a
longer track record than that. Graham gave a more definitive answer on the
number of YC investments that had taken A rounds, but I haven't been able to
find it.

I'm not disagreeing, I'm just curious.

------
josefresco
Why does Azuki need funding when the guys behind it are worth 'hundreds of
millions' of dollars? They should be running funds themselves.

------
davidw
More random hints about Tsumobi without any meat. Argh:-)

------
bprater
Better title might be nice: "PG Video Interview" or something....

~~~
drm237
Did you see the article under the video? There's a 2 page article which has
more content than the video...

~~~
tokipin
perhaps by better title he meant something that would get a lot more attention

